
Elegant 0-day unicorn underscores “serious concerns” about Linux security - futureguy
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/11/elegant-0day-unicorn-underscores-serious-concerns-about-linux-security/
======
knux
Please don't link to blogspam. The original article is here:
[https://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.com/2016/11/0day-
exploit...](https://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.com/2016/11/0day-exploit-
advancing-exploitation.html)

------
MidoAssran
Pretty cool

